# how to register my email at VFS



## ndezah (Dec 29, 2014)

Hie guys can anyone help me on how to register my email with the VFS. l have been trying this the whole day and am failling.


----------



## Ylaw (Nov 26, 2014)

Did you click on 'Apply Now' under Online Application Form, and gone through the whole process? I had issues when I first tried because my internet connection wasn't strong enough and I couldn't get to the next page of the application process, which made it look like the website was faulty - but when I tried again when my internet was better it worked.


----------

